# Painful colonoscopy



## Guest (Nov 9, 2001)

I had been told by 2 or 3 friends who had done it, there would be no pain, but about 5 minutes into the procedure, I experiencd severe cramping and pain, and this continued off and on throughout the entire 15 or 20 minute procedure! I was also aware of a great "pushing pressure". The nurse said I had a "floppy" colon, and the trapped air or gas was causing the pain during the procedure. Has anyone else had pain with it. Please respond to Peggy at ggross###arkansasusa.com if you have any insight to share on this. Thanks.


----------



## vikee (Feb 5, 2000)

Was it a complete Colonoscopy? Are you sure it wasn't a Sigmoidoscopy?What kind of sedation were you given? And what did the Doctor say?Most people do not experience pain, but some do. See the thread titled, "Am I the only one who had pain during the colonoscopy???" Posted by HEPPERS. If we do the communication here by sharing others can benefit from your experiences.Let us know so we can help answer your question.


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2001)

Yes, it was a complete colonoscopy. I was given a demerol IV. I even joked with the nurses about not being stingy with the demerol. I can hardly wait for my monthly follow up appmt. with my gastroenterologist to ask him why it hurt!!


----------



## vikee (Feb 5, 2000)

I have a friend who uses Demerol injections for a head condition and it really doesnï¿½t eliminate pain for her! I was given it as an injection once for server headaches and it had no effect!For the colonoscopy I was given Diprovin which totally knocked me out quickly and woke me up quickly with no side effects! Another time I was injected with Valium, I think, and whatever it was it worked well.Next time when the appointment is made, be sure to ask for something stronger!


----------



## NancyCat (Jul 16, 1999)

I think everyone reacts differently to sedation and drugs. I had the drug versid which is supposed to make you forget what happened and I was totally awake, aware and out of control-it practically made me psychotic! The DR told my husband and myself at the follow up that a normal dose was 2mg iv and I was given 10mg iv cause it didnt work, he was amazed and of course sorry for my "discomfort" (yeah it didnt hurt him)and suggested that I not be given that drug again. If I ever have another proceedure that calls for sedation I will put on the permit in big letters NO VERSID!!! However, MOST people do not experience such adverse a reaction as I did or as much pain either. Anyway you are not alone. BTW I hope the colonoscopy didn't show any problems other than IBS.


----------



## vikee (Feb 5, 2000)

Nancy, sorry you had to be given a large dose. If it was to be given at 2 mg and they gave you 10 mg no wonder you had a reaction!! Do you know the name of the drug? Ask so you will know for the next time.







And then next time ask for a different kind of sedation. Diprovin is a newer sedation that works well. However an Anesthesiologist is needed to be present!Or ask for something else but tell them not to up the dose very much, even if it doesnï¿½t work! Before my colonoscopy I found out the name of the sedation and learned all about it! I also spoke to the Hospital Anesthesiologist about my other medications. In a few years they may have another way of doing a colonoscopy so you will not have a problem!


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2001)

I distinctly recall a semi-alert state during my colonoscopy that was extremely painful. I semi-woke up and begged them to stop. Perhaps not enough of the drug? Thankfully they found nothing on the exam. Even though that pain was truly incredible, the night before was totally intollerable (liquid excretions). I NEVER want to go through that again, and I'm sorry that any of us have to.Sheryl


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2006)

Well I'm a colonoscopy "failure" - they had to stop half way up - again due to very long loops in my colon. So, 2 days later and another 2 days of fasting, I was sent for a CT scan, the prep beforehand was absolutely horrendous but the procedure not too bad at all. Am going for my results on Weds.Sue


----------



## 21776 (Nov 24, 2005)

i had terrible pain right the way through i was even given antenox but they said it often happens !


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2006)

Have now had my results Peggy and if this is any comfort - everything is absolutely fine but I have what they call a Redundant Colon - ie an extra loop on the lh side which the consultant says is probably 90% the cause of all the pain and bloating that I get, so despite, others on this board trying to scare - it really isn't sinister and seems to be more common than I thought.Good luck and let us know how you go on. The CT scan is absolutely fine though the prep beforehand is not very nice.Sue


----------

